# New Tow Vehicle In The Works



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lookina at 2007 or newer Gmc 2500 or F250. Anyone have any fuel milage comparisons on these.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any diesel is better then gas.







Trust me on that one....


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

haha I know that. i just looking for some real world figures from people that actually use their trucks. 5 mpg difference will decide one truck or the other.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our trailers are close to the same weight/length and I just bought a 2008 F-350. Pulled our 28RSS like a dream. Going over PNW Mountain ranges is no easy task...and this TV did a great job. I was getting about 10MPG in the flats and about 7MPG over the mountain. These will only get better over time with my diesel.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

well, since you didn't ask...









Our 2007 Dodge 3500 dually so far gets 13 mpg towing/city driving and 18 mpg hwy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beaner242 said:


> haha I know that. i just looking for some real world figures from people that actually use their trucks. 5 mpg difference will decide one truck or the other.


Let's just say one truck gets 10mpg (which is prob in the ball park for both) there is no way one is going to get 50% better than the other and move to 15mpg.

On my F-350, Ford's "job 3 build" changed the front grill to allow for better air flow and they changed the axle to 3:55 from 3:73 (still same tow rating) and they claimed a 10% increase in fuel efficiency. Now, this really comes down to 1 to 1.5MPG improvement.

Find the TV you like...MPG will come out in the wash....IMHO of course.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nearly the same setup as Jim, and I got 9.7mpg trip average from Mi to Yellowstone and back home mostly at 65mph cruise. A couple weeks ago, I hauled across the state, took it easy and tucked in with the semis. I got close to 11mpg. Some of the improvement was less headwind, some was a slighty lower speed, and some was a more broken-in engine (~7000 miles now compared with ~1500 when I left for out west).

Solo, I drive side streets to work and am now getting ~15mpg going back and forth (My F150 got ~14.5mpg on the same route, but I have to baby the SD a LOT more







). Last solo run on the expressway was ~30 mintues at 65mph cruise and the trip computer said 19.8mpg at the end. I rarely drive on the highway solo though...

In summary, for towing, I improved by ~2mpg over my F150, and for solo driving, I am about even. However, when solo, you get the best fuel economy with VERY light tip in's. Keep the boost below 10psi and the fuel economy is the best, even if you do feel a little bad about the impatient people behind you....
(When towing, just go with it because you'll never keep the turbo gauge that low)

Pre-emission control diesels got better fuel economy (not 5mpg better though), but that's life in today's world. (It also means that I don't get soot on my trailer...







)


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nearly the same setup as Jim, and I got 9.7mpg trip average from Mi to Yellowstone and back home mostly at 65mph cruise. A couple weeks ago, I hauled across the state, took it easy and tucked in with the semis. I got close to 11mpg. Some of the improvement was less headwind, some was a slighty lower speed, and some was a more broken-in engine (~7000 miles now compared with ~1500 when I left for out west).
> 
> Solo, I drive side streets to work and am now getting ~15mpg going back and forth (My F150 got ~14.5mpg on the same route, but I have to baby the SD a LOT more
> 
> ...










add me to the pot for what has been said by both Jim and Nathan

Plus I'll say that when I had my F-150 the fill-ups @ the pumps may have been less painful








However after towing the OB with the current TV, there's no way I'd ever go back









Ed


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 2006 chevy 2500HD Crew cab with the duramax and allison 6 speed.

highway 70mph - 20-22mpg depending on terrain
mixed driving to work town and parkway traffic - 18 mpg
towing 35' 5'er SOB 65mph - 12-13.5 depending on terrain. flat 13.5 mountains in pa 12

i can not complain. when i had my 29bhs Outback and truck was brand new i was getting 14 while traveling 68-72mph

I have 34K and am still waiting for it to break in and improve.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

03 Duelly Duramax..........19-20 highway.....12-14 city, consistent 12 when towing 31FQBHS


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not starting a contest here, but from everything I have seen on the internet, in general the MPG for diesels rankings would go like this

Dodge (I get 13 pulling my 11000 lb 5er in the flats, got 11.5 pulling into Shenodoah Mtns, have seen 21 empty) the 6.7 does slightly worse
Chevy 
Ford

However individual trucks can vary and I have read Ford owners getting the same as I am getting. Remember it is diffucult to compare apples to apples because my city driving around Washington D.C. is different than "city" driving out west. The terrain can have a great effect so someone living in the mountains will get less MPG than I do living at sea level.

All three are great trucks and will serve you well. I personally would not base my decision on MPG.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With the cost of fuel tho, its not a bad place to start. Honest answers from real life drivers towing and not towing and then decide which vehicle you like after that.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

If your looking at an 07 or newer, and that model has the newer EPA "additions" your mileage will suffer. Keep this in mind when
asking about personal mileage results with models that do not have paticulate filters ect....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I haul RV's and talk to bunches of guys.. if you want mileage get a 2006 or lower of any model.. Out of those Dodge is mileage king.. Chevy 2nd and ford 3rd.

I knew a guy who traded his 2006 ford for a 2006 dodge and the differemce in fuel mileage made a free truck payment on the dodge.. This is no joke..

For 2007 and up, GM and Dodge are tied for 1st and Ford is way back there..

Its very tough for the new fords to ever get above 15 or 16mpg empty.. Its is a reality to get 18-20 with a new dodge or gm..

Hardly any RV haulers are buying the new ford with its poor mileage.. The guys that do have them stuggle to get 10 with a bumper pull, and are stuck in the 8mpg range with a 5er.. Many are trading there new fords and getting either a GM or Dodge, with Dodge being more prevalent and getting a free truck payment comparred to the new ford..

Now if you do the DPF delete mod on the new dodge it will get in the low 20's and have a ton of power.. But for most that is illegal because of emission regs in there locale.

But now remember we all drive 4-5k miles a week, so for us 75% of us run 2006 and lower dodges, becuase of the low maintance and fuel mileage..

All these mileages are for dually models.. 90% of us run duallies so this is our figures.

A single tire 2008 ford might get 18mpg if your lucky, but that same single tire 2008 dodge or GM will get 20-22 in reality! Facts are facts..

For a personal vehicle who really cares.. Get what you like and enjoy it!

ps.. We have several rv haulers who run 2 wheel drive standard trns. single tire 3500 CC dodges that are 2006 and lower.. With a few mods, they are getting 26-29 empty at 2000 rpm which is 66mph empty. Loaded they are getting 17-19 at 1850rpm, which is 60-62mph.. Again this is no joke and these trucks have between 3-500k miles on em..

We run 2000 rpm empty and 1850 rpm loaded.. Automatic, standard, or gear ratio we care a less about. We dont care about road speed we run off of the tach. Again this for dodges. So some of us tow faster than others because of the variable, like auto, standard, gear ratio. etc.. But for the most part we run 65-68 empty and 60-63 loaded.

Also most of us run duallies which lowers everything..

But I have seen this on paper and there is no other brand that can even come close to the 2006 and lower 2 wheel drive single tire dodge 3500 6 speed manual Crew Cab for fuel mileage..

If you want mileage that is the model that will give it!

Here are there mods.
6inch exhaust from turbo all the way back.
Air Raid cold air intake with velocity torque tube.
Edge juice with attitude.
I talked to a guy last week with a 2004 dodge 2x singletire, cc 3500 that had 597,000 miles on it.. He just had to replace the original injectors and fuel pump.. Still had original turbo.. gets a reliable 28 empty and 18 loaded..

Had the truck put of dyno at 525,000 miles.. Still had 415 rear wheel hp and 835 rear wheel torque..

He is a retired air force guy from florida.. He has been with my company 5 years.

Sorry for all the edits, but i kept all this in one post, cause i'm not argueing with you guys..

My company has 800 pick up trucks used to haul rv's from mfr to dealer accross north america.

I can tell you we all know what gets mileage and what doesnt.. We make our living based on fuel mileage, as our company pays us based on an average of 10mpg loaded.. Those that buy the right trucks stay in business and those that buy the wrong truck go out of business.. If you want to stay in biz you buy gen 3 dodges.. If you want to fail you buy 6.0 fords or trade for a dodge.

Few, few guys run GM's but we are seeing more and more.. We have found they fall between dodge and ford for mpg and maintance issues..

Again this is based on 800 of us running many many miles weekly in all weather conditions and all terrains..

For instance, march 21st 2008 my truck had 28000 miles.. Today my truck has 101897 miles.. See what I mean! lol

Sorry but these are my facts that I can give you..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> haha I know that. i just looking for some real world figures from people that actually use their trucks. 5 mpg difference will decide one truck or the other.


Let's just say one truck gets 10mpg (which is prob in the ball park for both) there is no way one is going to get 50% better than the other and move to 15mpg.

On my F-350, Ford's "job 3 build" changed the front grill to allow for better air flow and they changed the axle to 3:55 from 3:73 (still same tow rating) and they claimed a 10% increase in fuel efficiency. Now, this really comes down to 1 to 1.5MPG improvement.

Find the TV you like...MPG will come out in the wash....IMHO of course.
[/quote]

I would TOTALLY be irrate with my new truck pulling a 9-10 foot tall bumper pull getting 10 and 7 in the mountains.. I think that is deplorable.. Being new isnt any excuse to me.. You might see 1 or even 2mpg if your lucky after its broke in..

This isnt a ford doge chev thing.. They are all pretty bad right now..

If I wasnt averaging 12-13 with my brand new 40k+ truck towing a bumper pull I would be VERY unhappy..

Shoot may as well just get a v10 and have fun when she is empty with all the hp..

The mileage your getting, you should have a 30+foot, 3 or 4 slide, 12-13 foot tall 5th wheel that weighs 11000-12000lbs.

Before they made these emission changes 12-13 towing a bumper pull could be a reality.. Now look what they have done..

I feel that is very sad..

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I've played the game of trucks and trailers for the last eight years and well here is my lastest .02. Mind you I don't need the TV for daily use.

I towed the 32BHDS with a 2500 avalanche with the 8.1 towing I would get 7 maybe 8MPG with big tires empty 10mpg

Same 32bhds with an 07 Dodge 5.9 towing 11 to 12 MPG empty 20mpg

Then diesel and gas went way up was going to get a fiver but thought some more (and kids hate being in the back seat) and ditched the setup.

Current setup 2006 29' class C on the E450 chassis with the V10 and 5speed after the last trip cruising 65 to 68 for almost 1500 miles it averaged 9 MPG when I drag my Jeep along it gets 8.5 mpg rides nice and the passengers can have fun on way.

So with the price of diesel almost a dollar more the advantage of a diesel was gone.

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> Well I've played the game of trucks and trailers for the last eight years and well here is my lastest .02. Mind you I don't need the TV for daily use.
> 
> I towed the 32BHDS with a 2500 avalanche with the 8.1 towing I would get 7 maybe 8MPG with big tires empty 10mpg
> 
> ...


Very tru John... Right now if I had no choice and had to buy a new 2009 pick up, Id buy a v10 ford or a new 6.0 GM with the 6 speed auto tranny.. Both of those models will run pretty close to a diesel and still get about the same mileage after doing the factors.. Even the hemi wouldnt be bad with the right gears.

Our company has FINALLY approved us rv haulers getting a new GM 6.0 or V10 ford.. The guys that have bought the 2007 trucks are going out because they cant afford to repair them after they get above the warranty period.. Many are trading there very expensive to maintain 2007 and up diesels and getting a gasser for commercial hauling.. The rv hauling companies want us to use diesels, but now they are no more reliable than a gasser..

The new dodge and gm fuel pump costs 5000 to replace it... A turbo is 4k and a new catalist system is 5k.. For 5000 bucks a guy can go to the dealer and get a brand new crate engine v10 or 6.0 gm installed in his truck and go another 150k miles.. To get a new diesel to go 300k it would cost double that..

With the very expensive turbos, fuel pumps, and catalist systems on the new 2007 and up models it makes absolutly no since to own one if you drive it past the warranty...

So now the gassers are a much better choice comparing 2007/2008/2009, gas and diesel apples..

If a guy trades every 3-4 years than who really cares what you buy.. If you buy to run the wheels off of or keep a truck for a long time, then the diesel is not even close to the bargain of a gas..

Again these are facts of our biz...

Carey


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I dont mean to open a can of worms here on brand VS brand. I was just trying to get and idea on milage for some trucks being used in the same manor in wich i will use it. So I think I got pretty good answers on my question, and with our current vehicle pushing its limits upgrading is almost a nessecity. We do fine camping locally but I would like to increase our travel area and I'm not comfortable doing that with our Expedition. We get about 14 mpg empty and 8 pulling the camper, so even with the price of fuel higher than gas I think the comfort of the bigger vehicle will help with the decision. Ill be sure and post how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> ...
> Its very tough for the new fords to ever get above 15 or 16mpg empty.. Its is a reality to get 18-20 with a new dodge or gm..
> ...


Carey, I don't dispute that the mileage has suffered on them all with the new emissions. The merits of these rules could be debated forever. 
I however know several guys at work driving 2008 F350's that are getting 18mpg at 70mph. As I said, I have seen high 19's at 65mph. Push 80 mph and you won't break 15 they tell me although I'd rather not be steering 4 tons of steel at that speed anyway.









As for break-in, the first two weeks I struggled for double digits. After a month the truck settled into a 13.5mpg run back and forth. Post vacation, I'm sitting at 15-15.5mpg depending on if there was a DPF regen cycle that tank. In short, yes, at least the Ford's do "break in"...

As for the cost/benefit equation, if you are talking strictly cost, I suspect the advantage is to a gas engine right now. If you are talking benefits on that long grade, the diesel has som benefits!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I dont mean to open a can of worms here on brand VS brand. I was just trying to get and idea on milage for some trucks being used in the same manor in wich i will use it. So I think I got pretty good answers on my question, and with our current vehicle pushing its limits upgrading is almost a nessecity. We do fine camping locally but I would like to increase our travel area and I'm not comfortable doing that with our Expedition. We get about 14 mpg empty and 8 pulling the camper, so even with the price of fuel higher than gas I think the comfort of the bigger vehicle will help with the decision. Ill be sure and post how it turns out. Thanks.


This is always a can of worms, but it is a fun one!!!









Good luck with your decision. Remember, be it a gasser or an oil burner, a 3/4 ton or 1 ton will greatly improve your towing experience!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I dont mean to open a can of worms here on brand VS brand. I was just trying to get and idea on milage for some trucks being used in the same manor in wich i will use it. So I think I got pretty good answers on my question, and with our current vehicle pushing its limits upgrading is almost a nessecity. We do fine camping locally but I would like to increase our travel area and I'm not comfortable doing that with our Expedition. We get about 14 mpg empty and 8 pulling the camper, so even with the price of fuel higher than gas I think the comfort of the bigger vehicle will help with the decision. Ill be sure and post how it turns out. Thanks.


This is always a can of worms, but it is a fun one!!!









Good luck with your decision. Remember, be it a gasser or an oil burner, a 3/4 ton or 1 ton will greatly improve your towing experience!








[/quote]

Yes it is Nathan, and I sure dont mean to hurt any feelings.. I'm just telling what I know as fact.. Each person's needs, likes and dislikes far outweigh the can"O"worms from opinions here..

But we all have fun here and help eachother make sound decisions, and in the end thats what this place is all about!









Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> ...
> Its very tough for the new fords to ever get above 15 or 16mpg empty.. Its is a reality to get 18-20 with a new dodge or gm..
> ...


Carey, I don't dispute that the mileage has suffered on them all with the new emissions. The merits of these rules could be debated forever. 
I however know several guys at work driving 2008 F350's that are getting 18mpg at 70mph. As I said, I have seen high 19's at 65mph. Push 80 mph and you won't break 15 they tell me although I'd rather not be steering 4 tons of steel at that speed anyway.









As for break-in, the first two weeks I struggled for double digits. After a month the truck settled into a 13.5mpg run back and forth. Post vacation, I'm sitting at 15-15.5mpg depending on if there was a DPF regen cycle that tank. In short, yes, at least the Ford's do "break in"...

As for the cost/benefit equation, if you are talking strictly cost, I suspect the advantage is to a gas engine right now. If you are talking benefits on that long grade, the diesel has som benefits!








[/quote]

Yea 18 is a reality for a single tire, but 15-16 is a reality for a dually ford.. These are max numbers... Your 19 is not hand calculated.

BUT 18 is a reality for a Dodge or GM dually and 20+ is a reality for a single tire gm, dodge.. All 2008 models..

The Fords are lacking in mpg pretty bad, and that cant be disputed.

Fords mileage while towing is dismal compared to the other 2.

For us guys who require our trucks to make us money, the highly loved Ford is failing us right now.

Hopefully Fords new in house engine can fix all that soon..

Carey


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Lookina at 2007 or newer Gmc 2500 or F250. Anyone have any fuel milage comparisons on these.


Lot's of good data. A few more things to consider.

Location. Maybe it's just my imagination but it seems we not only pay more for diesel in the West but we get less bang for the buck. Terrain is a big factor. Lots of hills. Big hills.

As has been pointed out, duallies are probably a bit worse than single wheel for MPG.

4 wheel drive, crew cabs and long beds add weight. More weight = less fuel economy. Example, the base model F250 2 dr, gaser rear drive weighs 5,648 lbs. Mine weighs 7,400 lbs dry. With a load of diesel and 2 passengers the weight bumps up to about 8,000 lbs. I learned that when I looked into a slide in camper. My big truck with 10,000 GVW can only haul an additional 2000 pounds. If you think you may want slide in camper some day, buy a dually.

Speed. Just returned from an 800 mile round trip to Monterey. Average MPG was 11.5. That was at a slow but steady 55 MPH. RPM's usually around 1500. My best tank pulling was 12. The worst going over the grapevine and back, a 4000+ grade coming out of Los Angeles, was about 10.

When it was new I got 18+ regularly on the frwy if I kept it under 65. Maybe 19+ at 55. When I took it to 75 I would only get about 15. That was before the flash. Since it's dropped about a mile per in all scenarios.

Good luck. If you're committed to a diesel, this is a great time to buy. Prices are way down.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, true, true Gary weight is a big issue..

Empty and full of fuel my dodge weighs 9960.. I can get 20 easy with just the few mods I have done and get 22 and better if I run right at at 60 mph.. So prolly I wont get much better regaurdless of how much more I spend on mods. That would prolly be equal to 25 or better with a 2 wheel manual.

The two wheel drive manual shift in any model is the lightest and will pay off in fuel mileage empty.. I have met a good 20-30 guys who get 25 and better with there 2 wheel single tire dodges.

I asked the RV hauling companies what truck to buy before I started and they all said if you dont have a CDL liscense get a gen 3 2 wheel single tire.. But if you have a CDL be sure to get a Gen 3 Dually as having the CDL allows me to have more hauls to pick from because the law allows me to haul up to the actual 26000lbs that my truck is liscensed for. The guys with no CDL can only haul up to 26000lbs using the GVWR ratings for both truck and trailer.. Yea stupid laws, but it is what it is. So without a CDL having a dually kinda defeats the purpose.. Still most own a dually for security.. The guys with no CDL and single tire trucks are prolly better off in the long run.. But when it gets real slow, they sit, I run..

The west is much harder to get mileage not only because of the big hills, but the wind is a killer too.. There are days I'm crossing North Dakota and eastern Montana and the sustained wind is 40, which is just another normal day in that country.

Those days I'm lucky to get 8 with the 40 foot Cyclones I pull and 10 with the other non toy hauler types. I spend the whole day with my steering wheel cranked as far as 1/3 to 1/2 of a turn and never see one whole side of the trailer the whole day.. I have recorded a worst of 7.3 with 50 mph sustained winds. Those 40 foot Cyclones tend to lean way over, and it gets real tiring.. I generally pull over and put the window shades up, and get some sleep then run it at night and end up dodging deer all night... lol Its a no win when its windy..

One HUGE help is running Amsoil 5-30 instead of 15-40.. Amsoil said 2 mpg better and that is exactly what I have been getting with it empty and 1mpg better loaded. I also changed to there fuel additive at the same time, so dont know if that also helped. Its amazing how thinner oil makes better mileage..

There are lots of stuff out there to help with mileage, and owning the 2006 and earlier models allow you to take advantage of more stuff to get way up there.

There are lots of deals like you said.. Now is the time to jump on one.

Carey

Gary I would be banging on that dealers door and demanding a new flash to fix the mpg! Might be worth a try.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> ...
> Yea 18 is a reality for a single tire, but 15-16 is a reality for a dually ford.. These are max numbers... Your 19 is not hand calculated.
> ...


Yes, with the 4.30 rear end and dually's 15-16 is realistic. Get the 3.55 or 3.73 with singles and it will handle any Outback.








The 08 F-series really got dragged through the mud with the F-450 with the optional 4.88 rear end. Sure it gets terrible fuel economy but it is factory rated for 26k. (I know you haul that Carey, but IMO it's best for us "Amatures" to keep within the manufacturers reccomendations...







)

Again, I'm not defending the fuel economy and Ford is really getting beat up for it right now, but all of the brands took a huge hit with the new emissions and best I can see, most personal users are getting similar mpgs. Earlier this month the guy in the next campsite with the new Duramax claimed 1mpg better than me both solo and towing. That's not a big difference IMO.

Regardless, the numbers I reported are real, and unlike my Dad's dodge, my Ford lie-o-meter has always been within 0.5mpg when I filled up. Sometimes it's high, sometimes it's low. this leads me to beleive that the variability is in my fillups, not the accuracy of the gauge.









Truck brands are very personal and we all have our favorites. I would reccomend anyone that is shopping for one of these beasts to check out each brand and see which one you like best. The engines and transmissions are important, but then also take into account the interior where you will be spending your time...


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I have the 07 Silverado, new body style, with the new 6.6L Duramax. Have to use the Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (ULSD) fuel, but the engine is really quiet for a diesel and the diesel smell I was concerned about is not there.

Recently took a 6600 mile trip, only had 4400 miles on it when we left. Averaged 12 mpg for the whole trip....77% of the miles were towing, the rest sightseeing (of course we did drive thru a few N.P.'s with the OB in tow). When we weren't towing, I got 18-19 mpg, even on the San Juan Skyway in Colorado where we climbed to 12000 ft. When towing, I got between 10 and 12 mpg on the front end of the trip and towards the end of the trip...with the TV a little more broken in....it went up to the 12.5 mpg range. Over a two day period while towing the average mpg for the whole trip increased from 12 to 12.5 mpg, but then dropped back to 12 mpg when we left the interstate and were on state roads with a bit more stop and go traffic.

Overall, I am pleased with the fuel economy and am hoping to see another increase in mpg as the TV gets more miles on it. I ran at 60 mph most all of the trip to get the numbers discussed above. Towing the 10K lb OB is a breeze with this TV.

Good luck with your decision.
Brent


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

To add, the new dodge 4500 gets rotten mileage also.. Ive heard 15 and 16 with a tailwind. Again because of the gearing..

Nathan, do you work for Ford, or work with a company associated with Ford... Just wondering..

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well 2005 F350 chiming in. Couple of mods, duals from the turbo, cold air intake adn SCT Tuner. My trips this year with the OB 5er. Right at 12mpg, although empty only 15mpg. Very happy wiht towing, not so happy with empty. The trips been stop and go on 95 through CT and up in the Adirondacks to Lake George.

I have 87k on it right now adn bear in mind I have also been throught all of Ford's problems. New turbo and head gaskets about 10k miles ago and also a solenoid in the trans. Paid the extra $500 for head bolt kit from ARP adn all has been well. Knock on wood.

Getting ready for a rundown ot NC, kinda curious to see how we will make out. Those trips above were at 70-75mph.

Good luck with the new purchase. Great time to buy. I love the looks of the Ford, but not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about performance. I have heard they may go back to International and make the 7.3 again with a twin turbo in 2011. Think the current contract up then. Just what I have heard, No facts. Think if I was going for a new one right now it would be the Chevy. But definatley love the way my diesel tows.

Good luck again. The gang is really filling you up with good info as usual.

Jim


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm leaning toward the GMC, only cause I like the looks better than the Chevy. Now the problem is finding one. Been looking for 2 months and now that its time to do something they are getting scarce. The wife wants one that is just like I want it so I wont need to modify anything afterward, HAHA like thats going to happen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ......snip...
> 
> but then also take into account the interior where you will be spending your time...


This was HUGE on the WAF meter (Wife Acceptance Factor). She was in the Chevy for about 3 minutes (mind you we had a Chevy Suburban at the time) and she said something like the Chevy truck was just to plain looking. Once she saw the inside of the Ford she was sold.

Now I was already 90% sold on the Ford, but getting her approval, without knowing which way I was leaning was huge!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Carey, my first choice in Diesel was a Dodge. I let a friend talk me out of it.







Fuel economy is a big issue for me but just getting to where I'm going is even more a concern. In three years and 30,000 miles I've gone through a Tranny, Turbo, one injector and a repair to the high pressure fuel pump. I know all trucks have their issues and there are many 6.0 Diesels that are doing great, but for a first time diesel owner, I was getting pretty nervous.

Gary


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now I was already 90% sold on the Ford, but getting her approval, without knowing which way I was leaning was huge!


Funny how that works.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Lookina at 2007 or newer Gmc 2500 or F250. Anyone have any fuel milage comparisons on these.


If you have time, check out a few of the diesel forums. They're a great source for info on trucks.

The Diesel Stop. 
Diesel Truck World. GM and Ford
The Diesel Place GM Chevy. 
Superduty diesel Obviously Ford. 
Dieselmann. This is all ford. Great site and has a complete list of all TSB's, Technical Service Bulletins.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 07 Chevy NBS Crew Cab 2500. With 16,000 miles I'm getting pretty much what Co Dirtbikers is observing. Around town 16-17 mpg, highway 19-21 mpg if I keep it below 75. Towing with lots of mountains and constant speed changes for curves 12-14 mpg with 5500# in tow and an extra 700# of diesel in the bed. I have no idea on flat ground.

My do it over again:
I like the GMC style better than the Chevy (no plastic on the hood)
Get the leather seats (especially if you have dogs)
I would give Dodge a more serious consideration
I would give a 1 ton more consideration

There is only a 40 cent difference in diesel versus gas in the Phoenix market, but the mileage more than makes up for it. Do some math and you can figure out the breakeven point between the two when you add in the additional cost of the engine. What doesn't come out in looking at cost is how incredibly different it feels when you are towing. There is just no comparison. This is lost on people who have not had the opportunity to use both types of vehicles.

I have friends who bought the new F-350, they too are disappointed in the mileage. Other than that they are happy with the new Fords.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> ...
> Its very tough for the new fords to ever get above 15 or 16mpg empty.. Its is a reality to get 18-20 with a new dodge or gm..
> ...


Carey, I don't dispute that the mileage has suffered on them all with the new emissions. The merits of these rules could be debated forever. 
I however know several guys at work driving 2008 F350's that are getting 18mpg at 70mph. As I said, I have seen high 19's at 65mph. Push 80 mph and you won't break 15 they tell me although I'd rather not be steering 4 tons of steel at that speed anyway.









As for break-in, the first two weeks I struggled for double digits. After a month the truck settled into a 13.5mpg run back and forth. Post vacation, I'm sitting at 15-15.5mpg depending on if there was a DPF regen cycle that tank. In short, yes, at least the Ford's do "break in"...

As for the cost/benefit equation, if you are talking strictly cost, I suspect the advantage is to a gas engine right now. If you are talking benefits on that long grade, the diesel has som benefits!








[/quote]
Ill second this! With my 08 F350 I am now (13k miles) averaging unloaded, 65-70, freeway, about 19. I went to Louisville and back (900 miles) and averaged 20....actually 20.1 on the tirp computer and 19.8 hand calculated. the same truck, except DRW followed us home from the KTP (where the SuperDutys are built) and got 17.8, 500 miles 65-70 and only a few thousand miles on it.

I have no complaints with my mileage. but then again its not my tool for making money, only one to spend it on!


----------

